# Réinstaller application de base



## Nico51 (21 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,
 j’ai supprimer l’application « minuteur » sur mon apple watch par erreur (série 1 - 42mm watch os 6.1) et je n’arrive pas à la réinstaller. Elle n’existe pas dans l’app store. Quand je fais une demande via siri de mettre un minuteur sur 5min, il me dit que l’appli n’est pas présente et il me
Propose de l’installer dans l’app store mais elle n’existe pas 
Une idée?
Merci


----------



## fousfous (21 Novembre 2019)

Sur l'Apple store de la watch elle n'apparaît pas?


----------



## Nico51 (21 Novembre 2019)

Non


----------



## fousfous (21 Novembre 2019)

Ah c'est embêtant parce qu'elle est sensé être là.


----------



## Nico51 (23 Novembre 2019)

Oui j’ai aussi essayé avec l’orthographe en anglais comme conseillé par l’assistance Apple sans succès


----------

